# The Bridge Fertility Centre London - International Programme



## Jake7 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a newbie. Has anyone out there been on the international egg donor programme with the Bridge Fertility Centre in London? I'm looking for egg donor, i'm on JRH Oxford waiting list but looking at other options.


Thanks


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Jake,

My dh's sperm was stored at the Bridge and we looked into their International Programme but decided it was just too expensive. A lot of the ladies on this board just go directly to the clinic involved without having an intermediary such as the Bridge it works out cheaper (sometimes half the cost) and you still have the same high success rates. Serum in Athens would be one to check out as would the Czech clinics. You can find them on the 'International' board.

All the best,

Sasha xxx


----------

